
Ebola: The Real Reason Everyone Should Panic - colinprince
https://medium.com/message/ebola-the-real-reason-everyone-should-panic-889f32740e3e
======
gus_massa
The articles gives reasons to act quickly and try to solve the problem as soon
as possible, but they are not reasons to panic outside the outbreak zone.
(Inside the outbreak zone, I'm pessimistic and I think the situation will be
even worse than the description in the article.)

Reasons not to panic, directly from the article:

>* In fact, countries with even slightly better health-care, not at the US
level, can control this epidemic by circumscribing it: On October 17th, WHO
declared Senegal free of Ebola. Later, Nigeria, too, was declared free. _

------
abhishekmdb
really i dnt see people should panic abt it

